# Pool Time in Cheyenne



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Just to give a heads up. The wife and I have filled out a rental agreement with the pool in Lions park. Which grants pool time on Tuesdays and Thursdays from 7pm to 8 pm. The cost is $5 per person.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah buddy getting ready for some laramie range?


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

You know it. Looking forward to Encampment asap. Also gonna have to run Freemont w/ you and Luke next season if it runs again.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Droughts apon us.... actually most people don't realize what's happening weather wise.. platte actually flowed through a canyon that's been without reasonable flow for 20+ years wild..actually you should check out deer. Good quality!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Is this still a go for tomorrow night?


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

yes, we didn't sign at the end of october so we missed out on tuesday. We did sign for the month of November so its good to go from tonight till the end of november when we will have to sign another agreement for dec.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I didn't bring the boat with me so will probably miss this week but I will try to make at least one of the days next week.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Linedog, that's twice in a row now that Nathan and I have driven up to wyoming only to find that the pool session was canceled. If we'd been paranoid, maybe we could have guessed about the veteran's day one, but still, you could have posted to the buzz to remind people. That could help get some extra paddlers there too, because it will generate a little publicity.

Also, why just one hour? Would it be difficult to make it two hours instead?

Is the thursday session still happening?


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry Leif,

Please extend my apology to Nathan as well. The pool called around quarter to six and said they didn't have enough staff that could stay late. So they canceled the session for the night. They did say that Thursday would be free, since they canceled on us. 

The reason for it being only one hour is that they are already extending the hours of operation for us. The pool actually closes at 7pm. 

Here is my number so as to try and avoid further frustrations: 307 dos 8 seis 9022. If you guys are coming up, let me know. If I know people are coming, especially all the way from Colo, then it enables me to put some pressure on the faculty at the pool. As it stands for now all they see is the wife,kid and I so they view it as no big deal. 

Let me know your favorite frothy beverage and I will pick up a sixer for both of you guys for the frustration of two wasted trips. 

Justin


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I have not heard anything to make me believe the pool will be closed tonight again. I believe there are three of us coming up from Colo, and possibly one from Laramie. At minimum Leif and I are coming.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

I have not received a call saying they are going to cancel. So my plans are that the session is on for tonight. I'll be there around 6:45. 

No tasty beverage preference?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

We will be there around that time.

I find all beverages tasty.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Good enough. A tasty lager will await your arrival.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

*Tues. 11/23*

I'm not going to be at the pool tonight. Got things to take care off before heading out to eat turkey. If any one is coming up/over leave a post stating so. This way I'll know weather or not to call the pool and have the staff stay or go home.

Thnx,
Justin


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I can't make it tonight and Leif is in California.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Turkey day,

The pool is closed today. Not that anyone could even fit in a boat today any way. 

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## rivotter (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey hi Nathan,
What area of Colo are you coming from? If you are going by Ft. Collins, do you have room for one more boat/person sometimes? I just started this fall and really need to work on my technique in a pool this winter. 
Thanks!
T.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

At this time the session for Tuesday 11/30 is on. I'll be there with the wife and child.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I believe we'll be there tomorrow. 

rivotter, I live in Wellington and we have been meeting at my house at 6 to go up. There is a possibility there will be three of us so there is room if you would like to join us. Send me a PM if you are interested and I will get you the address.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Well it's Tuesday (12/07) again, and again I will be at the pool. For those coming up or over, I will see you there.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I plan on being there. Maybe I can bring some other fort collins paddlers.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Lief*

Lenny from Fort Collins here. I just 2 days received my new 2010 Green Med Solo. Oh Yea. Fantastic boat, can't wait to take it to the river. I may want to join you sometime on your carpool to WY for roll practice. I work in Loveland and will take it out on Lake Loveland tonight around 3:30, after work. I spent the last two days padding and fitting it out and it's ready for the water. Hope we can connect soon and I can pick your brain on the Solo.

Thanks, feel free to call/text if your ever available, Lenny.
970.481.7158


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Lenny, sounds good. Shoot me a PM if you want to carpool one of these times. I'll be around colorado for about the next two weeks, but then I'm heading to the northwest for about a month. I plan on heading to the pool sessions every tuesday and thursday until I leave.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Lief*

Sounds great. So tell me what the times and locations of the pool sessions that your attending are? I know that Tuesday you head to Cheyenne, what time do you leave the Fort on Tuesday? What pool and time do you do on Thursday?

Lenny.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

They're both in cheyenne. The actual pool time is from 6-7 both days. I usually leave fort collins at about 5 or 5:30, then meet up with nathan and carpool from his house. 

I know it's kind of a lot of driving, given that the sessions are only an hour long, but this is what I've found so far, and I kind of like this pool. The lifeguards are a lot more friendly than the csu ones were (apparently the trick is to hire high schoolers instead of college students) and the pool is deep enough, unlike the raintree pool (csu sessions last year). I suspect that there are also some sessions in boulder or something, but I haven't looked into it.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Leif*

So what would be the possibility for myself and my wife to carpool up all together, either this Thursday or next Thursday? She has a WS Stubby and I'm in the Solo. Thoughts on all 4 of us car pooling together? I have to remove a bike mount on our car and then I could carry 4-boats. Maybe yours or Nathan's vehicle is ready for 4-boats? We'd share in gas money either way. 

Thoughts?

Thanks Leif, Lenny.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, we can all carpool. My car can take about 5 or 6 boats. Let's meet at my house. I'll PM you the details.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Lenny, you're famous now - saw you on page 3 of the Loveland Repeater Herald "Paddle pushing" this morning!


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Jen*

LOL, I know, kinda crazy huh? Just had to get my new boat out on some open water. 

Lenny.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

If anyone is going to be at the pool session for Thursday (12/16) please let me know. If no one is going to show then I am gonna call the pool and cancel the session.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*I'm Out*

Justin,

Penny and I will not be able to attend this Thursday, thanks for checking. You and Wendy have a great Christmas.

Lenny.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I wont be there.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Thnx for letting me know. Now I can let the girls know not to stay. See ya'll when I get back.
Justin


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Disregard previous post.

There will be another boater there with his 2 children.

I am NOT going to cancel the session.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

The pool session last night was a blast. That's a nice little pool there in Cheyenne. It was great to get my kids back in their kayaks and they had a fantastic time. 










Thanks again.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Another agreement has been filled out for the month of January. Days and times are the same. 

Cya there tonight if your coming.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I assume it's on tomorrow night?


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Good to go.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Drove up to the Cheyenne pool tonight - I didn't notice any other boaters but plenty of people - evidently they scheduled a party over tonight's session. 

Here's hoping the weather is decent Thursday night. 

Cheers!


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry about last night guys,

Seems that the pool canceled the session. Supposedly they called and left a message that it was gonna be canceled. So I checked, sure enough no message on the machine and their number was not in my caller ID. My wife is gonna be on the phone today with the manager of the pool to get this situation straightened out. I fill out an agreement on a month to month basis for time on tuesdays and thursdays. For some reason the agreement is not being honored on the pools side. 

I'll post the outcome of the conversation to let everyone know whats going on.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Shit happens, that is what we get for going to a pool run by high school kids. When I went in and asked them they seemed clueless and had to go find someone else to ask what was going on.

I wont be around tomorrow, but will try to make it again next week.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, the manager has taken responsibility for the miss communication on Tuesday. Seems the parties are over for the year so we should be good to go for pool sessions. Unfortunately I am on call for the the week and will not make it tonight. If anyone is planning on going please let me know. If no one is going to show then I plan on calling to cancel around 5 or 6.

Just a heads up, it is snowing and the roads are getting crappy in the area.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Does any one have plans to go to the pool tonight? Unfortunately, I am still on call so I will not be there. The whole Murphys law deal, if i go they will call. If I don't go, they won't call. I will be going on Thursday though.

Let me know if anyone is going to be there. If not then I am going to call and cancel.

Thnx,
Justin


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I was thinking of going but if I'm going to be the only one there I'll skip. Is anyone else going? If nobody replies to this post go ahead and cancel.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

We will NOT be going tonight, but both Penny and I are planning on attending Thursday night.

See you then, Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Thursday 1/6/11 a go?*

Penny and I are planning on making the drive up tonight, just wanted to make sure all is good to go. 

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Tonight*

I'm heading up with two of my boys. See you there.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

*1/11/11*

Tuesday is upon us again. If your gonna show, I'll see you there. If not, then some other time.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*1/13/11*

Penny and I are considering attending tonight, just wanted to make sure it's a go?

Anyone else considering making the drive from Fort Collins/Loveland?

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll be there Lenny.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

I'll be heading up from north of the Fort with my 3 boys and 3 kayaks. A friend and his son may also show up as well.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

We are coming, or is it going? Either way, we'll be there. 

Lenny.


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

1/18/2011

Anyone thinking about coming/going to the pool? I haven't quite made up my mind as of yet. If someone else is going to show, I'll go.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

We'll be there.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*1/18/2011*

Penny & I are OUT. Have a blast if you go.

Lenny.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Turns out Leif and I will not be there.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm out tonight (1/18) but plan on being there Thursday night (1/20). 
Thanks.


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like I'm out too. Gonna call and cancel.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*1/20/11*

Justin,

What are you and Wendy thinking about the pool tonight? Penny and I are thinking of coming up.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

My kids and I are planning on being there tonight (1/20) as well.


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

(1/27/11)

Anybody body thinking of making the trip?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't think I'm coming, unless someone is going from FoCo and wants to pick me up in Swellington on their way. 97oh-two3two-648six.

We were there on Tuesday, have they always had a $15 min?


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

hey guys.... thinking about coming. But, I heard buzz that there's a roll session in Fort Collins tonight at Epic in conjunction with kayak polo. This is from a third party so correct me if I'm wrong. 

What time and where is the session in Cheyenne? Nathan could pick you up.


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

They tried to shut us down to one day a week. Since you and Lief usually come up on Tuesdays I didn't agree to Thursdays only. So then they came up with the $15 minimum. Which I don't think is fair, cause on Thursday's they usually get around $50. In all actuality dealing with the pool is a pain in the arse. The problem lies with the kids/lifeguards. Nobody wants to work and make money anymore. They just want to sit on the couch and eat Doritos.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

If there is something at Epic I would recommend that route. Officially it is 7 to 8 but they have always let us in when we get there at 6:30.

I don't see the point of the $15 minimum being as it is a city funded pool. If it was private I would be more understanding.


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

LG87,

If you decide to drive to Cheyenne. You take exit 12 off of 25. Turn right, go through first light then about 1/2 mile turn right into Lions park. Take first left then first right and pool will be in front of you.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Justin,

Penny & I will not be making it tonight.

Lenny.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

not going to make it. banking the gig with Epic turns out. maybe next time!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

That means I'm out too.


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

(2/1/11)

I have not filled out a rental agreement for the month of February. So I am sure that they have not scheduled time for tonight. Gonna try and get by the pool to fill out an agreement in the next couple of days. I'll post to let everyone one know the out come.

Justin


----------

